# ID this snail



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

This guy has beautiful pattern. I have 3 other adults that is 1" long but the adults are dark in color and hard to see the pattern.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Paul :

How are the two discus doing ?

Trumpet snail - I believe. If you love them, you will soon have hundreds. If you don't mind them, they keep your substrate clean. I scoop them up with a net once for a while when they march up lie an army on the class of the 25g by my back entrance


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

The two discus are still adjusting the new environment. I hope they will start eating soon.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is definitely a Malaysian Trumpet Snails.

Stuart


----------

